# wifi "avoided poor internet connection", screeoff kills connection



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

im trying for a week now to get around an issue that is costing me my nerves and renders my phone useless, especially on travel without roaming and data-plan. after screenoff my nexus kills the wifi connection, after some time though, 30 minutes, 1 hour, it seems to change. my company uses skype as the primary means to communitate and i'm just cut off, won't receive important mails, messages, whatever.

when i switch my phone back on wifi starts up again, if im quick enough the settings reveal "avoided poor internet connection" in the hotspots status. so basically it looses the signal for a moment and is not able to connect back on its own. i read 4.0.1 had a setting to circumvent that but since 4.0.2 it's gone. of course keep-alive-during-sleep is checked to "always" in the settings and i tried just about anything, changing basebands, factory resets, cache wipe, etc. nothing helped. the weirdest thing i that the battery stats to not reflect it, the blue wifi line is uninterrupted all the way.

i searched and found dozens of people complaining about this but no solution anywhere. they switched phones and had the same problems still. from little fragments i collected it seems that samsung devices had this issue before, cm7 supposedly fixed a hardware driver that had issues with certain wifi devices on certain frequencies.

im on AOKP b27 now (powersaver on or off with setting to untouched or "leave on" made no difference), leankernel, xxkl1 baseband. today i went back to stock 4.0.2 to see if that does something. still, has anyone here similar problems and maybe even solutions? what about the cyanogens "nexus one sleep fix" i read about, anyone can provide links or informations?


----------



## mbroeders (Oct 20, 2011)

All I know is that Supercurio (the sound expert) is looking for a fix (source). Lets just hope he'll find a way, I don't know if others are looking into it...


----------



## CaspaTheGhost (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you tried Franco.kernel as he has an option for WiFi power management which is supposed to boost WiFi signal, especially during screen off... Cant remember whos fix it actually is, but def in Franco.kernel...

Worth a shot...


----------



## Samsung (Mar 12, 2012)

On my rooted GSM Gnex i9250, I flashed the "Black Ice" ROM (build 28.29: March 8, 2012) and have not experienced such difficulties.

Here's his thread for detailed info: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/18297-Black-ICE-maguro-kangorade-28.29-(3-8)


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

CaspaTheGhost said:


> Have you tried Franco.kernel as he has an option for WiFi power management which is supposed to boost WiFi signal, especially during screen off... Cant remember whos fix it actually is, but def in Franco.kernel...
> 
> Worth a shot...


Thank you much, that sounds promising. I'll install it right away.


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

Samsung said:


> On my rooted GSM Gnex i9250, I flashed the "Black Ice" ROM (build 28.29: March 8, 2012) and have not experienced such difficulties.
> 
> Here's his thread for detailed info: http://rootzwiki.com...rade-28.29-(3-8)


i tried a couple of roms, none could solve it. before i have never experienced it aswell, til i met the conditions that cause it.


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

happens still. the wifi boost-mod is on.

as usual wi-fi connection is shown uninterrupted in the battery stats. but wifi was gone for an hour. when i switch it on it says "no internet connection" and "avoided poor internet connection" in the wifi settings, symbols gone. yet my gf has almost full bars on her s2. wifi sleep policy is set to "never sleep" of course. its a strange thing ...


----------



## asimo (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone tried 4.0.4, any improvements on this bug?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

From the CDMA side of things. I am in the exact same boat. Its a newer issue for me. The last week or so, Wifi connection dies when screen goes off. So if you guys hear anything in terms of a fix please share


----------



## mbroeders (Oct 20, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> From the CDMA side of things. I am in the exact same boat. Its a newer issue for me. The last week or so, Wifi connection dies when screen goes off. So if you guys hear anything in terms of a fix please share


The latest CM builds have solved the issue for me. Now wifi doesn't go into low-power mode while screen-off which apparently fixes the issue. You could give that one a try.


----------

